# Mahindra 2810 HST PTO problem



## tim (May 17, 2006)

I have a mahindra 2810 with rear and mid deck PTO which I have not used since I had the tractor and decided to check its operation and noticed the shaft didn't rotate when engaged (there is a lever to engage, a button to push, and a switch to engage) - I can hear the engine surge a little as it appears to be pumping fluid but the rear shaft doesn't rotate, however the mid deck PTO does. Are the two operated by the same solinoid/valve assembly so that I can assume that is working properly? Any suggestions/help would be greatly appreciated - the tractor is 2 years old - thanks


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

As with most quality CUTS the mid pto should be seperate from the rear one!! Check your manual!!

My Kubota can select Both/either and OR!!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

There should be a selector switch on your PTO. I'm not sure where it is but, look in the book, like Dean says!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Tim! Are you certain that you activated the pto switches in proper sequence? My reason for asking is that I have a somewhat similar arrangement on my John Deere 4410. It has a pull switch (read small knob) for the mid and rear pto. To activate the mid pto, I have to pull the mid pto switch first and then the rear pto switch. If I just pull the mid pto switch, nothing will happen. Deere's strange way of safety lockouts I suppose. :argh:  To activate the rear pto; I must pull the rear pto switch only. 

If you have verified the correct procedure to activate your pto but it is not working; then I would suspect there is a problem. Just be sure to run through the owner's manual and check for a troubleshooting section that may cover this before you call the dealer. 

Hopefully this is a "switchology" issue and nothing is broke.


----------



## tim (May 17, 2006)

*Mahindra PTO problem*

Thanks all - the problem was the operator - so while having coffee the next morning I looked in the front of the manual (had already read the PTO section twice) and notice that there is an additional switch , but worst of all there is another lever which I should have remembered- but I'm just a rookie tractor boy. Good thing is everything works just fine - I just have to learn to read better and Mahindra could do a much better job on their manual - thanks again


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Tim, glad it was something simple. We all overlook the small things sometimes.
I just wish I would do it less often.:dazed: 
Welcome to TractorForum.
Regards, Harry G

:tractorsm encil sm


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

tim, what you just experienced is a good thing and it's the main reason to count on your friends at TracorForum!! The only reason we can help is we have been there and done worse!!!


----------



## pbrezny (Jan 6, 2014)

Tim, describe what you did to resolve the problem so it'll be documented here, (for those of us with the same problem, but no manual).

Thanks!


----------



## timfunk5227 (8 mo ago)

Ok


----------

